
Your Top Management is F*cked - charlesbai
http://www.charlesbai.com/your-top-management-is-fcked/
======
CoolGuySteve
One thing that always got traction at my small section of Apple was to say
“there’s no way my technologically illiterate mom [or other family member]
would ever figure this out”.

Usually the other person would look at it again and maybe change it.

You could even fire one of these critiques in a radar to some other unrelated
part of the company and get some traction.

The important thing was that everyone knew what our mission was and who our
target user was. We all spoke a common language of discoverability.

------
ultimoo
Hard to agree with this. Google and Amazon (AWS) are two largely successful
companies (for working at, for investing in, for consuming etc.), and both
have a traditionally "non-homogenous" product line that looks like it is
different pieces glued together.

~~~
thsowers
I see your point...I think that this post is railing against those companies
that are floundering and don't have a clear direction and goal.

Amazon & Google may have multiple goals: retail, servers, search, home
automation, etc. but I don't feel that any of their product line feels
particularly "out of place" within the context of a 'tech' company.

------
0xFACEFEED
Yawn.

Oversimplifying this stuff after the fact is easy. I can do it too:

The first 2 paragraphs of this blog post look like 3 paragraphs. The
sloppiness of a blog post's formatting is a reflection on the author's
diligence in thinking about the content. Sloppy formatting = sloppy
logic/content.

Steve didn't work in a vacuum. Give "Creativity, Inc" by Ed Catmull a read.
(edit: There were some anecdotes of Ed's interaction with Steve that
demonstrated how people enabled Steve to do his job well and vice versa).

